# Pleeeeeease!! For the love of all things KINDLE (1 and 2):



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

One thing we all agree on; is that we are united by our _*passion*_ for reading. 
*Pleeeeeeeeease*; once the deliveries are in on the 25th and beyond for the *K2*;

Let's *NOT*:
Turn these boards into a case of the *Hatfields and the McCoys*; K1 vs. K2. 
I'm sure they each have their pros and cons and we will all have our opinions. 
Lets just all be grateful to have either or and enjoy "K" for its intended purpose.

I came to these boards, as did many others, to enjoy the different topics and to share a love for reading; not to bicker or boast. We don't approve of Trollism and would appreciate a continued friendly atmosphere. I just don't want the boards to become divided because there are now _*two*_ versions of the Kindle. Enjoy whichever version you have!! Kindle is a* wonderful  * thing, whether it be* 1 or 2* (or both).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you sjc! Well said.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

There is bound to be some unfettered joy and enthusiasm percolating here on the 25th and beyond. And many people (myself included) will be writing threads about how much they love Kindle 2, and noting the things about it that we like better than the original Kindle. 

But sjc makes an good point. The original Kindle is a great product. And we should try to not have our enthusiasm for Kindle 2 come across as denigrating for people who have an original Kindle. 

Please remind me about this again on the 25th.    Thanks sjc.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You're welcome.  I just want the boards to remain friendly and enjoyable.  I am thrilled about the Kindle2 and hope everyone enjoys it.  I look forward to the comparisons and the chat about the two units.  We just need to remind ourselves that they are both still Kindles.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am feeling some unfettered joy and enthusiasm myself for the Kindle1 I was able to get from someone who was trading up. I am glad to have her old Kindle and also happy to have made it easier for her to get her K2. As long as we remember that they are both great devices for reading and that the difference between them is really minor, we should be OK.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I gotta agree with you on that I can't stand trolls myself, just call me Billy Goat Grunt. 

With all the help I've gotten here so far myself I don't see how this homey little forum could become divided.

congrats on the new K1 intinst hope you enjoy it


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

sjc, I totally agree, we can all enjoy our reading without the labels of K1, K2, etc.  You stated this very eloquently.  Thank you...


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ricky said:


> sjc, I totally agree, we can all enjoy our reading without the labels of K1, K2, etc. You stated this very eloquently. Thank you...


Oh did I goof by saying enjoy your k1, I humbly apologize and will turn myself over to the textile mill first chance I get.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*intinst:* Aaawwww...so sweet. I love my K1. You will as well.

I also think K2 is going to be great. I can't wait to hear (read) everyone's feedback. I hope it is all that they hoped it would be. I stuck with the K1 because I read text only...no pics, charts, maps...so, although very impressive; I don't require the 16 grayscale. Nor would I ever use the text to speech; though wonderful for the visually impaired and commuters. I just pray that they don't have to pull the plug on that feature with all of the pending legal issues.

The only possible feature I would use if made available: is an increased time for the auto page turn feature. (I think luvmy4brats found that the K2 may possibly have this capability.) I'm still thrilled with K1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Oh did I goof by saying enjoy your k1, I humbly apologize and will turn myself over to the textile mill first chance I get.


Yes, K1 and K2 are the old appellations. May I suggest Kindle Klassic (already suggested) and Kindle-Up(grade)?


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry, you can't turn yourself over to the textile mills unless you are twelve years old or younger and still alive...  Best to just enjoy your Kindle, be it the first or the second version.......


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

intinst said:


> I am feeling some unfettered joy and enthusiasm myself for the Kindle1 I was able to get from someone who was trading up. I am glad to have her old Kindle and also happy to have made it easier for her to get her K2. As long as we remember that they are both great devices for reading and that the difference between them is really minor, we should be OK.


You have made a good choice. Tyrella has been very good to me and will be until she goes toes up. Happy Reading. You will definitely be OK.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ricky said:


> Sorry, you can't turn yourself over to the textile mills unless you are twelve years old or younger and still alive... Best to just enjoy your Kindle, be it the first or the second version.......


Nope to old for the mill, phew!, that was close.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Yes, K1 and K2 are the old appellations. May I suggest Kindle Klassic (already suggested) and Kindle-Up(grade)?


I'm guessing this is actually a reference to the movie "Wanted". The Fraternity of Assassins originated from a textile mill


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I'm guessing this is actually a reference to the movie "Wanted". The Fraternity of Assassins originated from a textile mill


Or a subtle Hugh Jackman reference.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

:


gertiekindle said:


> Or a subtle Hugh Jackman reference.


Shh! you didn't hear about it from me. It is still to painful to talk about.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

GruntMan:

Lol.

Sort of reminds me, *off topic*, did anyone see the David Letterman segment with Joaquin Phoenix? What the heck was that? Was it for real? Publicity stunt or is he totally off the deep end?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Personally I don't see or feel any of this occurring.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> Personally I don't see or feel any of this occurring.
> 
> Eric


Neither did I until someone planted the idea in my head. I don't think it'll happen. A Kindle is a Kindle no matter what version it is.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> Personally I don't see or feel any of this occurring.
> 
> Eric


Same here....

Because of different hardware we may have to specify which version when asking some questions...but a Kindle is a Kindle so it shouldn't matter in other respects. Since I don't have a K1 I certainly cannot make comparisons or criticize it in any intelligent way.

Not that all my comments are intelligent anyway....but you know what I mean ;-)


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine will be a K2, but really I'm just glad I'm finally getting a Kindle - any Kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Personally I don't see or feel any of this occurring.
> 
> Eric


I agree. I have witnessed kindness and patience and excitement as new members join and questions are asked. The foundation of this board, Harvey and the moderators, have never been anything but helpful and wonderful. I believe the board is strong enough to accept a new sibling without too much rivalry or jealousy.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I gotta agree with you on that I can't stand trolls myself, just call me Billy Goat Grunt.
> 
> With all the help I've gotten here so far myself I don't see how this homey little forum could become divided.
> 
> congrats on the new K1 intinst hope you enjoy it


A little off topic - Gruntman, I take it you are a Marine or former Marine? My husband and son are both former Marines. Semper Fi! Haven't read the book shown it your avatar, but I probably will now.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I wandered over here from the Amazon Kindle Forums and I think it might be useful to recount a few "truths" I learned from the intellectual giants who pontificate on the "official" forums:

1. Kindle 1 owners are stupid;
2. kindle 2 owners are stupid;
3. Amazon is stupid;
4. Jeff Bezos is stupid;
5. The Kindle designers are stupid;
6. Amazon doesn't know how to sell things;
7. Amazon is engaged in a conspiracy with publishers, authors, UPS, and everyone else to destroy the lives of everyone who buys any products from Amazon;
8. The main purpose of a Kindle is to provide a platform for showing off pretty covers, some of which approach the Kindle in cost;
9. Any book over $9.99 is a ripoff;
10. You can buy used books for less money than you can buy new books;
11. Paperbacks cost less than hardcovers;
12. The Kindle 2 has been designed to destroy the lives of everyone who bought a Kindle 1;
13. Oprah is part of the conspiracy;
14. Oprah is a victim of the conspiracy;
15. All things evil emanate from Amazon;
16. The most important issue facing our country, the world, and the human race is whether Kindle 2 has a user replaceable battery and an SD slot;
17. And finally, the greatest insight of all, a product purchased with standard shipping takes longer to arrive than one with overnight shipping.

Now that you know the "truth" the discussion can continue.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

JW, too funny.  Those are the very reasons I never visit the "other world".


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Just add "We hold these truths to be self evident" to the beginning and we'll really have something here.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I really don't see a serious problem between K1 and K2 users.  After all, let's face it, Kindle 3 will be out in about a year, if not sooner.  What happens then?  Will there be a 3 party bickering?  Then a 4?  I don't see that happening.  Once all the hype runs down on the new K2, I truly believe K1 and K2 will marry, become one, and live happily ever after, and so will all of us.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it. ))


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to be a K1 and K2 owner and reader so if a fight breaks out I guess I'll have to hold myself hostage.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

GG, all you duel owners can have the arguments at home with yourself, leaving the rest of us out of it, and just tell us the end result.  We might save about 10,000 posts that way.  LOL.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> GG, all you duel owners . . . . .


An excellent example of a Freudian slip. . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> GG, all you duel owners can have the arguments at home with yourself, leaving the rest of us out of it, and just tell us the end result. We might save about 10,000 posts that way. LOL.


Excellent idea, I'm just trying to figure out to get ten paces from myself.......


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm love my KD Kindle. Since I dressed her up she thinks she is a K2 and I'm not telling her differently.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Never mind, I can always go stand on a street corner in some areas of the county and wait for the next drive by shooting.....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I still have my Kindle one which I love. And I am waiting for my Kindle 2. Since I am a duel owner I would never say anything bad against Kindle 1.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne said:


> I still have my Kindle one which I love. And I am waiting for my Kindle 2. Since I am a duel owner I would never say anything bad against Kindle 1.


I will agree, I love my K1 and I'm sure I'll love my K2. It's like having friends, you can have lots of friends and you like them all for different reasons and different things. That doesn't make any of them not as likable or less of a friend, it just means they have different qualities you appreciate for different reasons.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We'll be a dual kindle household. If any fights break out, I'll just ground my daughter and take hers away


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I will agree, I love my K1 and I'm sure I'll love my K2. It's like having friends, you can have lots of friends and you like them all for different reasons and different things. That doesn't make any of them not as likable or less of a friend, it just means they have different qualities you appreciate for different reasons.


Nice!

Our capacity to love (for instance) is not limited.
There is always more available.

ECL


----------



## stu11926 (Jan 7, 2009)

Holy Hand Wringing Batman!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

We all share a passion for reading and love how the Kindle has enhanced this experience for us. I don't think it is going to matter if you have the Klassic, K 2 or both there should be no issues. I get excited anytime I read where someone is getting a Kindle because of the enjoyment they will receive on a daily basis from it.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

DD said:


> A little off topic - Gruntman, I take it you are a Marine or former Marine? My husband and son are both former Marines. Semper Fi! Haven't read the book shown it your avatar, but I probably will now.


Yup, you caught me.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I doubt there will be any animosity. I will express serious joy on the 25th when I get my Kindle 2, but then I'm one of the ones who had signed up for the Kindle 1 in the first place. I'm happy to be getting the new one, but I wish I had mine already! So all of you with a Kindle already in hand are envied by me. No animosity, I think it's kind of ridiculous to be upset about the new Kindle. The day after I buy a new phone, there's a newer one in stores. Same for laptops. Even my car! The year after I bought my Corolla they changed the design! And no carmaker is offereing me any kind of upgrade. Though I wish they were.   Be happy with what you have and when you are no longer happy with it and it no longer does what you need it to do, upgrade.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I know I will be just as happy to get my new Kindle as I was the day the first one was delivered!! Partly because I know how much I enjoy the one I already have. I personally will mean no offense to anyone if/when I express my joy and excitement with the new model. It will in no way be meant to belittle the Klassic Kindle or anyone who has the KK. As I have no other vices, well no major ones anyway, I am fortunate enough to be able to upgrade. I will do my best to be considerate of others while still being excited!


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Trekker,

Take a few moments to look at the Amazon Discussion Forums for your answer.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Yeah, but that's there, this is here. It's like comparing a sewage system to a penthouse suite.


Let's have a standing ovation for this comment.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Yeah, but that's there, this is here. It's like comparing a sewage system to a penthouse suite.


Amen Brother, Amen


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Trekker,

You got me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Yeah, but that's there, this is here. It's like comparing a sewage system to a penthouse suite.


Thank you, Trekker.

This makes me feel like all my hard work and the hours I spend on this site are worth it.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Not to look like a suck up, but if it were not for the moderators here we would be the other site.  The Mods here do a great job and have prevented this from going the way of so many other boards.  Cheers to all of them for offering their time here when they could be reading their Kindles.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

We Kindle (1) owners have the untouchable glory of being among the first to explore this amazing creation so I think of ourselves as the pioneers in electronic reading.  That's gotta mean something to all of us.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Not to look like a suck up, but if it were not for the moderators here we would be the other site. The Mods here do a great job and have prevented this from going the way of so many other boards. Cheers to all of them for offering their time here when they could be reading their Kindles.


Oh, suck up all you want with comments like that! LOL


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, suck up all you want with comments like that! LOL


You are welcome.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words trekker and GG. I agree with Leslie, we mods and Harvey put much effort and time into making KB a place that you want to spend time. It is fun for me , almost as much fun as Kindling, almost. No way to compare KB with Amazon.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> We'll be a dual kindle household. If any fights break out, I'll just ground my daughter and take hers away


Luv, you're lucky to have a daughter who considers is a punishment to tell her she can't read! Not all kids are like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Going the opposite way from sucking up and out on a limb, I just wonder if people that own K1s and K2s are going to be called bi-Kindled.  Do we add that to our Kindlexicon?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words for the Harvey and the mods here!  We're having a blast.

Vamp, like the new addition to the Kindle lexicon.

The only problem I see is the possibility of K2'ers taking it personally when the K1 people (like me) fervently discuss the reasons why we're keeping our K1s and vice versa.  If I keep my K1 because I don't need text-to-speech, etc, it doesn't mean those features are not valid reasons for someone else to want the K2. And we should be able to celebrate K2 arrivals without feeling it devalues our choice to keep the K1.  I like blue, you like red.  As my grandson texts "wateva." 

From my experience on these boards, I don't think we'll have any problem!  This is an absolutely great community!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I just don't see this being a problem here at all.

Thanks Bets!


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll be a first time Kindle owner by the 25th.  If my 8 yr. old daughter enjoys reading a book off it, I might consider getting her a 1st generation Kindle off ebay.  The end result is that we love reading and no matter which type of Kindle we have, we will be reading books, and more books.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lalaboobaby said:


> I'll be a first time Kindle owner by the 25th. If my 8 yr. old daughter enjoys reading a book off it, I might consider getting her a 1st generation Kindle off ebay. The end result is that we love reading and no matter which type of Kindle we have, we will be reading books, and more books.


That's great. That's the best part of the Kindle (no matter what model you have) - "Kindling" the love of reading!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

No matter how many versions come out, we on this board still have the love of reading and the love of Kindle- the two things that bound us together in the first place.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My goodness gracious ! Y'all are a friendly bunch of folks!  Betsy is going to have to get some bigger hats for all the mods tho their heads are going to get so big - deservedly so  

I'm just happy for people to get kindles, 1, 2, or 9.  Actually looking forward to 9 myself  

Sewer to penthouse - good comparison -


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad I remembered to wipe my feet on the way in.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Although I have upgraded to the Kindle 2, that doesn't mean I don't love my Kindle 1.  I love it as well!  We are all Kindle-ers, and I think we should all share the love.  Kindle-ers, UNITE!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Glad I remembered to wipe my feet on the way in.


didn't do any good did it


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm keeping my Kindle 1 and adding a Kindle 2. I love my first one to much to part with it!


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I love my Kindle 1.  When it passes away (sheds tears) I will look forward to Kindle 10.  In the mean time I will enjoy reading.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Anju said:


> didn't do any good did it


Ya got me. Dirty little grunt. ya shouldn't let me up on the furniture.


----------

